# Problemi con i sensori

## alexbgl

Per i sensori uso lm_sensors e ho seguito le indicazioni di sensors-detect caricando i moduli che voleva (eeprom e i2c_i801), ma quando lancio lo script di avvio fallisce la fase "Initializing sensors".Last edited by alexbgl on Sat Jul 21, 2007 3:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Om3g4

Per quanto riguarda i sensori non so, ma per quanto riguarda il DRI anch'io ho la tua stessa scheda e il tuo stesso problema. Ho seguito per filo e per segno la guida della documentazione, ma niente, ho il tuo stesso identico errore!

Comunque penso che dovresti cambiare il titolo del post e metterne uno piu' significativo.   :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

inoltre se leggi le linee guida (leggile) esiste una regola che stabilisce che un post possa occuparsi di un solo argomento.

----------

## djinnZ

guarda che i sensori non fanno più parte di i2c. Hai abilitato tutti i possibili sensori (drivers/hardware monitor) come modulo? eprom non serve a niente.

a naso mi pare che sensors-detect non abbia terminato ilriconoscimento.

----------

## gutter

Come detto da cazzantonio, per favore un topic un problema.

Per favore edita il titolo con qualcosa di significativo.

----------

## alexbgl

Nel dubbio gli ho messi tutti come moduli.

Comunque lanciando lo script di avvio viene caricato anche eeprom.

Seconda cosa: ma se non sono più in i2c, dove sono?   :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ancora non hai scelto un unico argomento per questo thread.

Visto che finora ti hanno risposto principalmente sui sensori direi che, oltre a scegliere un titolo più significativo ("utlimi dettagli - sensori e dri" non significa nulla... chi se ne frega se sono gli ultimi dettagli, descrivi il problema!) dovresti aprire un altro thread per parlare di dri.

Oppure fare una ricerca e POI aprire un thread se proprio non trovi nessun altro thread che parla di dri (dovrebbero essere a dozzine... anche sui sensori ce ne sono a dozzine).

Hai letto le linee guida come ti avevo suggerito?

Non è che voglia farti un cazziatone (non ne avrei diritto) però è fastidioso quando dici una cosa e vieni bypassato come se nulla fosse... hai cambiato il titolo del thread ma non hai assolutamente considerato quanto ti era stato detto.

Almeno rispondi "me ne fotto delle linee guida e apro i thread come mi pare"... sarebbe più onesto.

----------

## skypjack

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Almeno rispondi "me ne fotto delle linee guida e apro i thread come mi pare"... sarebbe più onesto.

 

Eheheh ... Certo, anche più suicida!  :Razz: 

----------

## alexbgl

ti va bene così?

E se non va ancora bene cancella pure il thread, tanto con sti sensori ci sto rinunciando.

----------

## djinnZ

1) uso i sensori nel kernel (2.6.21) e non quelli del pacchetto (ci sono ancora? boh, già con i 2.0 usavo la patch e li mettevo builtin) pertanto, dopo aver ripulito /lib/modules/ (nel dubbio puoi pensare di salvare il contenuto) questa è la mia ricetta:

(di genkernel o make conf fai te)

in device drivers -> hardware monitoring -> abilita tutto builtin

in device drivers -> i2c -> abilita builtin device inteface, bit-banging inteface, intel 82801 e intel 810/815 (come per i driver ali poco sopra se non erro entrambi i driver si rifanno allo stesso indirizzo)

eprom ti serve solo a vedere che tipo di ram hai quindi è inutile sprecare spazio e risorse nel kernel (poi se hai un sony vaio ...) nel dubbio lascialo come modulo

in power management -> acpi abilita processor e thermal zone (è un problema che ho riscontrato con il sensore amd64 ma nel dubbio esageriamo)

ricompila il kernel

lancia un module-rebuild -X (se hai piallato /lib/modules)

lancia un emerge -C lm_sensors_modules nel caso ci fosse

abilita la use flag sensord

lancia un emerge -1 lm_sensors e nel dubbio un bel revdep rebuild

quindi riavvia e vedi in dmesg se ti viene riportato qualche errore (tipo che tutti e due i moduli i2c-ixx non riconoscono il dipositivo all'indirizzo xxx come capita per la ali) e vedi di documentarti su quale driver esatto ti occorre.

per i sensori veri e propri guarda cosa c'è in /sys/bus/i2c/drivers (per esempio io ho un winbond wvattelappesca e c'è una dir wvattelappesca) per vedere se te ne ha riconosciuto qualcuno.

A questo punto devi configurare /etc/sensors.conf (per esempio l'lm80 è uguale per per funzioni all'lm78 ma non è inserito o il produttore della tua mb ha fatto in modo che il chip sia identificato da una stringa del tipo lmx78-xxx invece di lm-80-xxx che ci si attenderebbe et similia) e provare con il comando sensors se ti vede qualcosa.

- chiarimento: quando dicevo che i sensori non dipendono da i2c intendevo dire che non è necessario attivare i2c per averli (nel kernel) ma il percorso dei device è sempre riferito ad i2c per retrocompatibilità. Se hai un amd64 l'unica cosa che riporta è la temperatura cpu che puoi anche avere da acpi.

capito qual è il tipo di sensori della tua mb puoi disabilitare quelli che non ti servono

2) Se vuoi l'autospegniemnto quando la cpu inizia a friggere o cose simili o ti costruisci un tuo demone, o ti affidi a ksensors (che funziona di schifo) et similia o usi logwatch o qualcosa di simile perchè sensorsd serve solo a creare dei log e niente di più.

3) puoi anche provare abilitando tutto modulare ed andando di modprobe (i driver sono una ventina in fin dei conti).

```
4) alle bambinate tiro il fiato sino a diventare blu
```

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

```
 (è una citazione, sebbene assai libera, vediamo chi la riconosce, dico solo che è il fumetto italiano più diffuso nel mondo)
```

----------

## alexbgl

Ho provato a compilare interno tutto quello che mi hai detto; in /sys/bus/i2c/drivers mi trovo tutto quello che avevo abilitato, ma non ho capito come faccio a capire se uno di quelli è stato riconosciuto e meno.

----------

## richard77

Che scheda madre hai?

Che sensori hai abilitati nel kernel?

----------

## alexbgl

La scheda madre è una intel:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

I sensori gli ho abilitati tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

se dopo sensors-detect lanci sensors e ti vien fuori

```
No sensors found!
```

vuol dire che non ha trovato nulla.

ci sono "super IO" non supportati da lm_sensors, può anche essere che il tuo ricada in questa categoria.

----------

## djinnZ

scusa un banale ls /sys/bus/i2c/drivers puoi postarlo?

se lanci il comando sensors cosa riporta?

----------

## alexbgl

```
ls /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/

adm1021  adm1026  adm1031  asb100  dev_driver  eeprom  fscpos   gl520sm      lm63  lm77  lm80  lm85  lm90  max1619     w83781d  w83792d  w83l785ts

adm1025  adm1029  adm9240  atxp1   ds1621      fscher  gl518sm  i2c_adapter  lm75  lm78  lm83  lm87  lm92  smsc47m192  w83791d  w83793
```

```
No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

```

djinnZ: tra l'altro come mi avevi detto tu per la temperatura si può usare anche acpi e infatti ho provato proprio con il comando acpi che funziona...se ci fosse qualche front end grafico per acpi io sarei già contento  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

dunque:

se un driver è stato riconosciuto devi vedere se esiste un link /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/<lmxx/wxx o che sia>/xxxx che punti ad una dir con lo stesso nome in /sys/bus/i2c/devices oppure con cat /sys/bus/i2c/devices/xxxx/name puoi vere se è stato associato un driver di qualche tipo o sono presenti dei file tipo temp1_input fan1_input etc.

Non so se lo hanno risolto (quando lo ho installato la prima volta ho dovuto fare a mano e poichè non ho più dovuto modificare sensors.conf non so come va l'autoriconoscimento) ma sensors-detect per esempio non creava in sensors.conf le righe corripondenti al mio chip.

In più non è detto che hai degli hardware sensors sulla MB e viene gestito tutto solo via acpi.

Come client grafico non so cosa consigliarti come ho detto non mi interessa monitorare la temperatura se non per far spegnere a forza il pc quando inizia a friggere.

----------

## alexbgl

Ho trovato solo eeprom quindi immagino sia come hai detto tu, niente sensori.

Mi accontenterò di acpi.

----------

